# Japo Motorsport Z-Tune inspired R34 GTR



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't know if it is a repost.
The interior the Z-Tune should have gotten from the begining. . . . and makes me really wonder why nobody (especially thoses who trashed big cash for Robson interiors) went for a proper R34 alcantara trim yet?? Looks awsome in my view.










































ex . . . 
CAR FEATURE>> JAPO MOTORSPORT Z-TUNE R34 - Speedhunters


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wheels look tiny


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am loving that interior though, has a supercar feeling about it!


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Interior is AMAZING.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats a cool interior, im pretty sure i would make a mess of it in no time though lol.

Euan


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice seats and roof lining but the dash is waaaay over the top. Shouldn't try and turn a Nissan ino a Lamborghini, just doesn't work.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

When i buy a r34 GTR i think this will be my first mod

ive always loved alcantara interior

thanks for sharing lux


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NickM said:


> Nice seats and roof lining but the dash is waaaay over the top. Shouldn't try and turn a Nissan ino a Lamborghini, just doesn't work.


Sure doesn't match japanese A1 directives when they engineered the R34 GTR and avarage grey salarymen needs . . . but I think that in the creative and unlimited world of JDM tuning, an alcantara dash is what you need, especially in dark grey.
- doesn't shine/reflect like plastic leather, which is important on a track.
- doesn't absorb heat like leather, won't get as hot
- looks the complete nuts.

Would have been cool to see all remaining plastics (especially the door leather trims) in full carbon . . . and there you bring a 1998 interior back to 2010.:thumbsup:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nah, the dash and centre console just doesn't work for me. I think Gio struck the perfect balance with his interior.

I do like the car though, love the R34 in that silver and the black wheels and interior colour work very well.:thumbsup: Just got a bit carried away with the interior for my taste. Hang on, I've just noticed those headlight eyebrows.:nervous: Can bin those as well !!!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Chris, this wouldn't work at all. 

All the ash from cigarettes would get stuck in the alcantara. And, all those pieces of rice and fish from riceballs eaten on the run would get mashed into the alcantara. With leather and plastic, you can just wipe off with a damp cloth.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> Chris, this wouldn't work at all.
> 
> All the ash from cigarettes would get stuck in the alcantara. And, all those pieces of rice and fish from riceballs eaten on the run would get mashed into the alcantara. With leather and plastic, you can just wipe off with a damp cloth.



You mean like this:








On another note I had the chance to seat inside one of the Fujita Engineering Afflux V RX7s, one in blue with a stunning full beige alcantara dash and interior trim . . . after you have seen that, you can`t live with japanese style leather immitation sky anymore . . honestly.
It's another more refined level of tuning and passion of modifying cars.


----------

